# *VIDEO* 2016 Chevy Cruze Muffler Delete w/Tip



## DragZTerr (Oct 16, 2016)

*New 2016 Chevy Cruze owner*

I was wondering does this void my warranty?


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nope


----------

